# ZR Race - XT Umwerfer braucht viel Kraft



## Benützername__ (15. April 2013)

Hallo ich habe ein ZR Race 8.0 29er und ich muss den Hebel des Umwerfers stark drücken, damit ich hoch schalten kann.

Gibt es dazu eine Lösung? Ist der Zug nicht optimal verlegt?


----------



## filiale (15. April 2013)

Was heißt stark drücken ? Bedeutet das viel Kraft oder ist es ein langer Weg ? Wenn viel Kraft, stell das Rad mal auf den Kopf und schaue unter das Tretlager. Da wird das Problem ev. zu finden sein. Desweiteren kann es auch ein kleiner Stein sein, der sich im Umwerfer sein Nest gesucht hat (war bei mir auch mal so). War es von Anfang an so oder ist es plötzlich aufgetreten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benützername__ (15. April 2013)

Es ist ein langer Weg, der nur mit viel Kraft zu bewältigen ist. Es war von Anfang an so.


----------



## MalteetlaM (15. April 2013)

Wenn das Rad neu ist, dann ruf bei Bike-Discount an. Dort sprichst du ab, ob du das Rad zum Servicepartner bringen kannst und sie dir dann die Rechnung erstatten.


----------



## filiale (15. April 2013)

Da Du Dich nicht so gut auszukennen scheinst, empfehle ich Dir, so wie mein Vorredner, Dich an die Service Hotline zu wenden und dies vom SP beheben zu lassen. Bei einem Versenderbike sollte man möglichst immer etwas Schraubererfahrung mitbringen.


----------



## Benützername__ (15. April 2013)

Ich denke, dass alles in Ordnung ist, nur ist die Feder für den Umwerfer viel stärker geworden.


----------



## MalteetlaM (15. April 2013)

Bei einem Neurad würde ich mich entspannen und nicht groß denken. Wenn der Umwerfer nicht so funktioniert wie er soll, dann wirst du dich in absehbarer Zeit ärgern.
Der Servicepartner kann schnell beurteilen ob alles in Ordnung ist.


----------

